# Minimum CFS for Pumphouse to Radium?



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

You will be fine. You can run it pretty low, 500's for sure, but they will start releasing more water and the flows should actually be up at that time.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

It depends on how badly you want to be there. 300?


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

Grizzly Creek to Two Bridges (or South Canyon) in Glenwood would have more flow


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*My hat is off to you!!!*



patricia davies said:


> I have organized a volunteer event to take teens (who wouldn’t otherwise have access) rafting. The agreed upon date is 8/3.
> Questions:
> what is the minimum cfs people have done Pumphouse to Radium with 14’ to 16’ rafts w/ passengers?
> If this stretch unrunnable, thoughts on other options? Thanks!


Those teens will appreciate the experience so much. I have had trips very similar to yours. They were multi-day river trips though. The kids( 13 to 17 years old)never had an easy life so getting down and dirty and helping out in every way was a life experience to them. They wanted to do everything from cooking, cleaning, loading and unloading. We also allowed them to row the boats and how to read the river etc. Very little whining and very independent, most never really had a protective parent to run to or pamper them. We always learned alot from them also. You will be fine from the Pumphouse to Radium, just go for it and enjoy.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

We have been running commercial trips at 500 no problem in a 16' boat. Surf City becomes Rock City but it is not a big deal. I've never seen it at 400.


----------

